# Six Home Renovations to Consider Before Retiring



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm already retired and plan to stay in my home as long as possible, even if my husband passes before me and I live alone.  I like the idea of making some things easier to access or use when I get older, especially if I have physical limitations, but in my case I definitely wouldn't want to spend too much money on any changes.  Here's some ideas that may be helpful. http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs...consider-before-retirement?int=retirement-rec



> Many retirees dream of selling their homes before retirement, either to downsize or to move to a warmer climate. But what if you're planning to stay in your home during retirement? Paying off your mortgage before you retire can boost your cash flow in retirement. Some pre-retirement renovations can also help you to stay in your home longer. Here are six home upgrades to consider:
> 
> 
> *1. Make your home accessible. *Giving your home more accessibility can make it easier to remain in your home for decades to come. This could be as simple as replacing your doorknobs with door handles, which are easier for arthritic hands to turn. You could also add additional lighting to work areas, including your kitchen and bathroom vanities. More expensive upgrades include grab bars and lower toilets in the bathrooms as well as European-style walk-in showers that are big enough to accommodate a wheelchair. Sure, you may never need some of these upgrades, but they're best to have in place should they become necessary.
> ...


----------



## Manatee (Jan 17, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm already retired and plan to stay in my home as long as possible, even if my husband passes before me and I live alone.  I like the idea of making some things easier to access or use when I get older, especially if I have physical limitations, but in my case I definitely wouldn't want to spend too much money on any changes.  Here's some ideas that may be helpful. http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs...consider-before-retirement?int=retirement-rec



First I would never consider retiring in a dwelling that has stairs.

A condo will relieve you of exterior maintenance and grounds keeping.

Higher, not lower toilets are easier to use.  We are 82 and 81 years old.  We replaced low ones with ADA higher ones.

Lever handles on door locks are a big improvement.  Rocker light switches are a big improvement also.

Walk in showers are the way to go.  Tubs are for the guest bath only.  You can use it on special occasions.

Double pane windows are great for both heat and air conditioned homes, plus they cut noise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

Our house is a small ranch style Manatee, so the only staircase is the one that goes down to the finished basement.  My laundry room and cat litter box is down there, and it's a place now for any guests we might have.  When my elderly inlaws could no longer stay in their house due to major stroke and other illnesses, we moved them in and we lived down there.  The steps are carpeted and the staircase is narrow, so there's a banister on one side and wall on the other to hold onto if needed...not too bad.

I would move to a condo if I absolutely had to, but growing up in a small apartment and living in apartments when we were young before we could afford to buy our first home turned me off to living anywhere but my own house with my own yard, etc.  Now I still can do all the maintenance, but would hire out for help if I really had to in the future.
Our toilet is super low, that is something we're going to have to change and keep putting off.  I agree, higher is the way to go when the ol' knees start creaking. ld:

A walk in shower would be nice, but they are sooo pricey, I guess I'd have to need it before I bought it...plus my bathroom is really tiny.  We already have good double pane windows, and I agree they're great for keeping out cold, heat and noise.

What are rocker light switches?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2017)

We need *Upgrade the bath or kitchen and **Boost your energy efficiency..

 *But I can not see spending from savings!!


----------



## yula (Jan 18, 2017)

The very first thing that I would consider is getting energy efficient windows . Nothing beats the utility bills by getting energy efficient windows and doors. The next that I would consider is adding a deck. Decks gives more style and more spatial efficiency, if you like spending more time outdoors then this would be a great addition to the house. I would also like to make my kitchen more spacious since I love cooking and spend most of my time there.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2017)

I would find doing some of those, particularly making things more accessible, very depressing before I needed them.   I'm all for a two-story house.  Don't ever use steps?  Pretty soon you won't be able to, and sooner rather than later.   Will do that stuff when the time comes.  The only other one that applies to me is upgrading the kitchen.  I might do that.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 18, 2017)

> ld:
> 
> 
> What are rocker light switches?



Rocker switches fit in the same place as older toggle switches, simple installation.  The part that moves is relatively flat, you can nudge it with your hand, wrist or elbow when you are carrying something.  I installed lighted ones in places where they control lights so that they can be seen in the dark.  They are sold in hardware and home supply stores.

We know about knees, we have both had both knees replaced.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 18, 2017)

Another thing that is a must have for us is ceiling fans.  Good ones are _silent_ and we use less AC and heat with them.  I prefer the Hunter brand.

I had no problem with stairs when I first retired, but that was 19 years ago, ageing is relentless.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Rocker switches fit in the same place as older toggle switches, simple installation.  The part that moves is relatively flat, you can nudge it with your hand, wrist or elbow when you are carrying something.  I installed lighted ones in places where they control lights so that they can be seen in the dark.  They are sold in hardware and home supply stores.
> 
> We know about knees, we have both had both knees replaced.



Thanks Manatee!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a good thing you have a plan for staying in your home SeaBreeze. Often that's the most comfortable, secure option for seniors. For us it just makes sense because our housing expenses here are much less than would be in any senior development in the area.

We live in an co-op apartment complex on the first floor though we have to go up a few stairs on the outside then down a couple to get to the apartment. There are only three floors so there is no elevator. One of my neighbors who was 85 lived on the third floor. Her daughter finally had her move down to Atlanta with her a month or so ago. But she'd go up and down those stairs often to get to church or go outside handing out her Jehovah witness tracts. My hope is to keep going to the gym and stay in as good shape as possible so I'll have the stamina of my former neighbor. When we had the apartment remodeled almost 20 years ago, even though I was just in my 50's, I had a grab bar installed next to the toilet and of course one in the tub (on the opposite side of where they are usually installed for my convenience). I think the only problem I would have is if I wind up in a wheel chair since the apartment is cozy. My kitchen is really a kitchenette. I imagine we could remove the cabinet closest to the opening for the kitchen so that a wheelchair could fit. But reaching the stove and countertops which house my microwave and dishwasher would be hard under that circumstance. Can only pray it never comes to that. I'd consider having the walk in tub installed should it ever become necessary since we only take showers anyway.

We have a music studio room which doubles as an office. It was originally the second bedroom. I would never think of renting that room because I've heard too many horror stories from people who thought they knew a reasonable amount of information about who they were renting to but things turned out badly. Thankfully we have great natural light coming in during the day since the windows are big in the bedroom and studio and the living room has a patio door. I use compact florescent bulbs in all lighting except the couple that are on dimmers.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 24, 2017)

Quote: A walk in shower would be nice, but they are sooo pricey, I guess I'd have to need it before I bought it...plus my bathroom is really tiny. 

Reply: I was referring to a stall type shower, not the pricey ones that are basically a high tub with a door, those are for rich folks.


----------

